# What's the haps with the traps?!



## Usobobby (Jan 30, 2016)

For my esteemed co-horts with the camel humps for traps, can you share a bit of your success brothers. Excercises and angles? 

Wide shoulders with no peaks, is not a good look...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 30, 2016)

Wide upright rows and face pulls are great, but nothing like a heavy deadlift to work those bastards.


----------



## aon1 (Jan 30, 2016)

[ame]https://youtu.be/LHK7H3Y2xIQ[/ame]

Not sure if the link posted right but those work well


----------



## aon1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I should add you really need to focus on performing them right, at least I have to, it makes a ton of difference .


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 30, 2016)

Mine really go to he next level when I do heavy deads. Which I can't  always do, due to a back injury. And the upright rows as well.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 8, 2016)

Deads and rack deads! The absolute best IMO and pull those shoulders back at the top.


----------



## Sully (Mar 8, 2016)

Dumbbell shrugs, but not typical standing shrugs. Lean forward slightly, and use your off arm to brace yourself against a bench or rack or something that's at about lower chest level. You want to be about 30 degrees down from vertical. Do single arm shrugs with medium weight. Many guys use too much weight for shrugs and it limits their range of motion. Focus on feeling the contraction at the top of your trap, toward the back of your neck. Hold the contraction for 3-5 seconds at the top, and go slow on the negative. Keep your arm straight and don't bend at the elbow. Remember that this is a shrug, not a row. 

Traditional shrugs don't work the rear most part of the trap as well, and they limit the thickness of the trap that ultimately helps to make the muscle stand out and look larger.


----------



## winston1156 (Mar 14, 2016)

If I judge by how much pain I feel afterward in the traps, hands down sumo grip deads.   If you do that real narrow grip it seems to force the traps to grow.  I'm don't have huge traps myself but from my experience, if I went nuts with sumo, I would have giant traps.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cleans, but honestly a lot of it is genetics. My buddy had to stop doing any direct trap exercises cause they were getting to big.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 27, 2016)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Cleans, but honestly a lot of it is genetics. My buddy had to stop doing any direct trap exercises cause they were getting to big.



Mine get out of control too,,,I rarely directly train them anymore.


----------

